# Cub Cadet / Yanmar SC2400 24 Hp Sub-compact Tractor



## ducati996

Cub Cadet / Yanmar SC2400 24 Hp Sub-compact Tractor 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CUB CADET / YANMAR SC2400 24 HP SUB-COMPACT TRACTOR.
24 HORSE POWER YANMAR ENGINE
3 CYLINDER DIESEL
16.5 PTO HORSE POWER
55.1 CU. INCH ENGINE
FULL PRESSURE LUBE
SPIN ON OIL FILTER
LIQUID COOLED DIESEL ENGINE
40 AMP ALTERNATOR
6 GALLON FUEL CAPACITY
HYDROSTATIC TRANSMISSION
WITH HI AND LOW RANGE SHIFT ON THE GO.
( YOU CAN SHIFT FROM HI TO LOW AND BACK WITH YOUR FOOT ON THE HYDRO PEDAL)
RANGES 2 SPEED SHIFT ON THE GO
4 WHEEL DRIVE 4WD
CRUISE CONTROL
6.1 FORWARD SPEED IN HI RANGE
DIFFERENTIAL LOCK
INDEPENDENT PTO
LIVE PTO
WET DISC BRAKE
MID AND REAR PTO
OPEN CENTER HYDRAULICS
2 PUMPS
ATTACHMENT PUMP 3.5 GPM GALLONS PER MINUTE
STEERING PUMP 3.5 GPM
TOTAL PUMP FLOW IS 7.0 GPM
FULLY HYDRAULIC POWER STEERING
SELECTABLE 4WD
CATEGORY 1 THREE-POINT HITCH
HIGH BACK SEAT
BUILT IN WORK LIGHTS
CONVENIENT GRAB HANDLES
CHOICE OF BAR, TURF OR R4 INDUSTRIAL TIRES.
24HP CUB CADET YANMAR LIQUID COOLED DIESEL ENGINE
HYDROSTATIC TRANSMISSION WITH SHIFT-ON-THE-GO
FRONT BUILT IN WORK LIGHTS

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?>s=&postid=97297


----------



## ducati996

Picture attached -


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=97297>


----------



## JDFANATIC

Interesting that you can shift ranges on the go. Neat feature.  Top speed is a little slow, but 2 pumps with 7.0 gal flow should make it a good performer. I wonder if it has position control on the 3PH?


----------



## Simpleprestige

Looks great, tons of features, but how is the cut quality, I see no features on that list about full width rollers, deck width, blade speed or other such. Also, three point hitch, seems like alot of power for lawn mowing only. Other than that, it almost seems to good to be true, minus the yellow paint 


Keep your stick on the ice


----------



## theisster

My 2011 SC2400 top speed is 9.3 mph, They are great machines! Not sure about the mower yet? You do know your JD is made by Yanmar...


----------

